
Apply HN: Webminal – Practise Linux from Your Windows Machine - giis
www.webminal.org<p>We help new Linux users to practice and learn Linux without using any additional software&#x27;s on their machine.<p>Non-adventurous Windows users want to switch to Linux without leaving their 
comfort zone. They like to learn and most importantly practice Linux commands
before deciding to install Virtual machine or real Linux distribution.<p>We served&#x2F;helped more than 25,000 users to Learn Linux command-line,MySQL and 
Sed, Awk using only their browsers.<p>For advanced users, we provide cloud-based platform for very small fee to master
their administration skills.
======
langitbiru
Hi there. You must extend your service beyond practising Linux CLI because
Windows 10 got Ubuntu already built-in. There is no value proposition anymore.
All hope is not lost though.

I see that you already offer learning other stuff like MySQL via browser. But
it needs to have more varieties. Maybe something like practising editing Nginx
config file via browser and seeing the result straight away.

~~~
giis
Thanks for the feedback. Yes, we are also wondering about "Bash on Ubuntu on
Windows" news.

We have provide "Apache Vhosts" configuration via browser along with open-
stack and others ([http://webminal.org/flexi/](http://webminal.org/flexi/)).
We will include Nginx pretty soon. thanks again for valuable comments.

